# Cole Slaw Dressing Wanted



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I'd like to find a recipe or get some suggestions for a simple cole slaw dressing, one that's not too heavy on mayonnaise and not to sharp and tangy. Any ideas out there?

Thanks!


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Does cole slaw dressing have mayonnaise? I vaguely remember that it is a "cooked" dressing, but I can't remember the details.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

There's a number of dressings used for cole slaw. Mayo, cooked, vinaigrette....

I usually use a comination of rice vinegar, mayo, and dijon mustard, very similar to one Cook's Illustrated created but with some tweaks to satisfy me. Spice wise, celery seed, a touch of cumin.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

We let our cabbage sit in a boiled brine of Rice vinegar, vege oil, sugar and spices. Then add mayo to prepare.


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

My cole slaw dressing recipe is really simple. Aioli, lemon juice, sugar, salt, and pureed gingeroot blended together with a pinch of black pepper. I usually toss this with Napa cabbage sweated in sesame oil, and I add cayenne-candied pecans and carrot peel for some nice crunch.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Mayonnaise, cider vinegar, sugar, horseradish, celery seed. This is rather simple and when you make it it rests in the refrig. Then just before you serve, drain well. In spite of the mayo it's not a thick, heavy mayo style slaw dressing. Sometimes I'll add finely chopped onion and green pepper, sliced green onions and diced, seeded tomatoes to the mix. 
Pans approach is a good one too and for a cooked dressing try using a poppyseed- rice vinegar, sugar, chopped shallots cooked then cooled and made into a vinaigrette with canola oil or maybe a warm bacon dressing- rendered sliced bacon with drippings, chopped shallots, cayenne pepper, flour (for the roux) cider vinegar, balsamic vinegar, sugar s&p to taste.

Then sometimes I'll just make an Italian dressing- red wine vinegar, olive oil, chopped garlic, fresh oregano, chopped red onion and add some honey for sweetness and toss the slaw in this.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

That sounds nice - very interesting. Do you have the CI recipe, or a pointer to it?

BTW, I love brown rice vinegar - YUMMO! :lol: 

Shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Like I said before, I'm rebuilding my computer and I haven't brought over my data yet. I'm still getting some BSODs I haven't figured out yet. The first BSOD was related to a sound .dll. First time I've seen that cause a blue screen.

I still get one now from my USB peripherals and I've got to RMA a speaker. At that point I'll restore data and have the recipe.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I was digging through old posts and saw I never posted the dressing recipe for Shel. This is for 1/2 of a medium head of cabbage and the sundry other vegies.

1/2 cup mayonnaise
2 tablespoons rice vinegar
1 tablespoon dijon mustard
up to 1/2 teaspoon celery seed
1/4 teaspoon cumin

Salt and pepper to taste.

Phil


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

*BOILED DRESSING
it's really good
*
Try this, you can adjust the "tang" factor yourself with less vinegar or a milder vinegar. I use commercial balsamic, but the color is ugly but nobody complains.

1 egg or 2 yolks 
2 TBSP flour
1 tbsp sugar
seasoning: I use celery seed mustard seed and fennel seed. Some like dry mustard. I can imagine caraway, or dill seed too. 
Black pepper, fresh ground
1/4 cup milk
1/4 cup vinegar 
2 TBSP oil
salt to taste

mix flour, seasonings, sugar
in a heavy bottomed pan. add the egg and oil and mix together, add the milk with a whisk and the vinegar. Cook over low heat, stirring constantly till thick. add salt to taste.

This is great on plain cabbage cole slaw but it's particularly attractive when you use red cabbage and carrot curls (sliced from the carrots with a carrot peeler)- the colors are beautiful. I also add a few raisins, to enhance the sweet-and-sour nature of teh dressing. It's always a huge success.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

*BOILED DRESSING
it's really good
*
Try this, you can adjust the "tang" factor yourself with less vinegar or a milder vinegar. I use commercial balsamic, but the color is ugly but nobody complains.

1 egg or 2 yolks 
2 TBSP flour
1 tbsp sugar
seasoning: I use celery seed mustard seed and fennel seed. Some like dry mustard. I can imagine caraway, or dill seed too. 
Black pepper, fresh ground
3/4 to 1 cup milk
1/4 cup vinegar 
2 TBSP oil
salt to taste

mix flour, seasonings, sugar
in a heavy bottomed pan. add the egg and oil and mix together, add the milk with a whisk and the vinegar. Cook over low heat, stirring constantly till thick. add salt to taste.

This is great on plain cabbage cole slaw but it's particularly attractive when you use red cabbage and carrot curls (sliced from the carrots with a carrot peeler)- the colors are beautiful. I also add a few raisins, to enhance the sweet-and-sour nature of teh dressing. It's always a huge success.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I make something similar with cider vinegar. I use it mostly for potato salad and chicken salad. I've seen it called for in cole slaw a time or two as well.

Phil


----------

